# Needlework and Alzheimer’s or Parkinson’s (or other brain syndromes)



## Jeannne (Jan 25, 2013)

My daughter, who is in the health field, is collecting anecdotal evidence about brain use and brain diseases in persons who engage in activities such as knitting, crocheting, and / or any other kind of needlework requiring concentration and the mental activity of reading patterns. 

Do you know of someone with dementia or Alzheimer's who has done (extensive) needlework in the past? If you don't, please reply "no". If you do, reply "yes". No need to go into details - unless you wish to enlarge upon a related experience. 

She is hoping for a large response, and has heard enough from me about Knitting Paradise to realize that replies here would be a good starting point.

Thank-you so much for taking part in what could turn into a scientific study of significance of how we might influence the health of our brains.


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

Yes... my mom... Alzheimer's and toward the end she could not figure out how to align to rectangle pieces of fabric... same dimensions.... so that they fit together.
She had done fine tailoring all of her life


----------



## DianeB77 (Nov 18, 2016)

Now that you mention it, only one person. She may be on to something. Interesting.


----------



## tkrsoon (May 31, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Kathy D1938 (Mar 6, 2017)

No


----------



## Blue Pearl (Jan 25, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Sunny70 (Jul 25, 2014)

Yes, my aunt did tatting and croched, and another croched.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

No


----------



## Carolynlafavor (Apr 1, 2017)

No


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

I think it depends on the stage. We had patients who could knit scarves small plain Afghanis, but pattern reading became impossible


----------



## bokemom (Mar 16, 2017)

Yes, my grandma, but I don't know if it counts, her dementia was caused by an infection. Her needle skills were some of the last things she lost.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

No


----------



## SusieSch (Apr 28, 2013)

No


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

nope


----------



## mcmanusp (Jan 11, 2016)

My mother had dementia. My sister (an oncology nurse) had her continue to crochet granny squares and dish cloths until she became too confused. Mom passed 4 years ago.


----------



## plumhurricane (Dec 9, 2012)

No


----------



## Newfiemom39 (Feb 17, 2017)

Yes, my grandmother - dementia, but she stopped knitting a few years ago because of arthritis.


----------



## aprilla (Apr 4, 2017)

No


----------



## barbsharp (Oct 9, 2016)

Yes, my mother crocheted for many years and make beautiful afghans for her children and grandchildren's high school graduation. Unfortunately she developed multi infarct dementia which her mother and sisters also developed and stopped crocheting about four years before her death because she could not follow a pattern any more. We tried to encourage her that she probably would not get the dementia because of her craft work but it did not help.


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

No. But my husband had dementia, so my knitting and crocheting helped me the most, while taking care of him without constant tears !.. Now I wear glasses for needle work !..


----------



## dora mac (Nov 15, 2011)

No. Although my husband and I just had a phone conversation with a cousin of his in CA that has DAT. I'm not sure if she ever did needlepoint but did some intricate sewing when younger. I will have to email the husband and ask him. He may not know since this is a second marriage for both. This should be an interesting study.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Yes


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

My mother had Alzheimers. She lost her sewing skills then her knitting skills. Ended not talking but able to walk around. She had been a master of all hand skills before the disease.


----------



## Lisa BB (Jun 28, 2017)

Yes. When I was practing dental hygiene, I had a patient with Alzheimer's(hope I spelled it right)It was hard watching her lose basic skills. She died 2 years after she was diagnosed. I got to see how it affected her husband. When she died, he seemed relieved. It was like she was not suffering anymore.( I do not mean that in a mean way) It really stressed him.


----------



## MommaCrochet (Apr 15, 2012)

No, the people I know who had dementia or Alzheimer's never did a craft or needlework. Perhaps it would have helped?
Tina


----------



## Kleonike (Feb 19, 2014)

My mother was a superb knitter. When she developed Alzheimer's, she gradually lost the ability to read patterns and stopped taking on projects of her own. However, she knew that I loved to knit but hated the finishing process (especially seaming and sewing in ends), so she volunteered to complete those tasks for me. She also could sew in a zipper perfectly. She did this work for me, even when she could no longer remember who I was, until about 6 months before she died.


----------



## flightpath (May 4, 2014)

No.


----------



## pengee (Jul 24, 2011)

no


----------



## Schnauzermom (Feb 20, 2012)

Yes. My sister has Parkinson's. She used to loom knit as well as cross stitch and many other crafts. She stopped doing any needle work or crafts pretty soon after she was diagnosed. I'm sure this was partly due to the shaking in her hands and I think partly due to some of the medication she has been on. But no interest at all.


----------



## judyodo (Apr 7, 2011)

Yes


----------



## Liv's mom (Nov 20, 2016)

No


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

No


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

No


----------



## historiclady (Apr 8, 2011)

Yes-my mom. Could do straight garter stitch for a long time into the disease.


----------



## Ms Sue (Jun 5, 2013)

No


----------



## granmarie5 (Jul 2, 2012)

Yes


----------



## chemknitter (Feb 5, 2014)

No


----------



## deblh (Feb 19, 2015)

No


----------



## quiltinglota (Jul 10, 2017)

Yes but never read patterns or charts


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

No


----------



## judysbg42 (Jul 10, 2016)

No


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Jeannne said:


> My daughter, who is in the health field, is collecting anecdotal evidence about brain use and brain diseases in persons who engage in activities such as knitting, crocheting, and / or any other kind of needlework requiring concentration and the mental activity of reading patterns.
> 
> Do you know of someone with dementia or Alzheimer's who has done (extensive) needlework in the past? If you don't, please reply "no". If you do, reply "yes". No need to go into details - unless you wish to enlarge upon a related experience.
> 
> ...


No


----------



## lerrory2 (Mar 16, 2015)

Yes both my grandma, she taught me to knit and crochet and my aunt- my grandma's daughter. So far my mom (that was her mom and sister) is fine, as she also knits and crochets.


----------



## chbennet1 (Jun 15, 2016)

No


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

No


----------



## andarodi (Jul 25, 2016)

Yes. My fathers wife did just about any craft you could think of and was excellent at whatever she touched. i would consider her a professional crafter. She now only knits and those projects are only garter stitch scarves. I have seen two projects using a pattern in her bag but the were soon put aside. She always has her knitting with her where ever she goes. I think partly to have something to do when she feels she can't keep up with a conversation.


----------



## gingerale (Aug 20, 2017)

No


----------



## ballyfinnane (Sep 28, 2012)

No. My mother has end stage vascular dementia. She knitted before WW2 but not since. She was a child prodigy on the piano winning competitions in London by age 12. She became a concert pianist and played until 2 years ago, 2 years after the onset on dementia. She stopped reading music about 5 years ago due to macular degeneration but could remember many pieces from memory and played for an hour every day. I love to take on new complicated lace patterns as a challenge to my brain. I also learn other new crafts if it helps put off Dementia. This is a terrible way to go.


----------



## theatermarye (Feb 8, 2017)

No


----------



## nanajt (Mar 24, 2017)

No


----------



## Sagarika (Jul 17, 2012)

No


----------



## bubbe (Jun 12, 2011)

I have Parkinson's. I was diagnosed 9 yrs ago. I have been knitting for 60 years and now find I am sometimes unable to hold the yarn properly and it is starting to be difficult to understand some patterns. I am still knitting.


----------



## Just Hats (May 15, 2016)

Yes x 3 that I can think of.

A neighbour.

My aunt was a professional dressmaker.

My mother was multi skilled, she could knit, crochet and sew anything without a pattern.

She could make anything i.e. animals, birds, flowers out of clay or dough.

She could play any tune on the piano, harp and mouth organ by ear, she could not read music.

Oh I forgot embroidery.

She was not well educated, I think she left school around the age of 14.

She died at the age of 86 but was still knitting and crocheting the year before her death. 

She had dementia.

So what happened ?


----------



## Jan from Alexandria (May 2, 2015)

Yes. My mother was an avid reader, sewer, did embroidery work, quilting, petit point, etc., and her work was beautiful and flawless. She was diagnosed with Alzheimer's 11 years before she passed.


----------



## nanamags (Jan 19, 2017)

No


----------



## Jo Pyle (Oct 30, 2016)

My mother had been ill for some time with that dreadful disease. She was in my sisters care and she started her on embroidery. She was unable to change colors as directed but was able to do the pattern with one color. She did quilt blocks for enough to make a quilt for all 7 of us sisters. (no brothers) We all cherish her work with fond memories.


----------



## Nifty Non (Jul 7, 2011)

My sister is in the early stage and has lost all interest in knitting or crocheting. Just content to sit.


----------



## Julek5p5 (Feb 24, 2015)

No.


----------



## gma.geeg (Sep 12, 2014)

Yes. My neighbor. She has a collection of beautiful things she's knitted. I'm told she likes to go into the yarn departments and see and feel the texture and colors. I am trying to work with her to see what she can do.


----------



## gramknit (Jun 17, 2016)

No


----------



## Cherspradlin (Nov 4, 2015)

No. Those I know who have developed Alzheimer's or any other form of brain disease have not been crafters.


----------



## LittleRedHen (May 18, 2012)

Yes


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

No


----------



## midwifebetsy (Apr 9, 2017)

No


----------



## LynnS (Nov 16, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## Fayehope (May 12, 2016)

No


----------



## pstall53 (Mar 15, 2017)

Yes, Mom had sewed, crocheted, knitted, painted, crafted. Dementia robbed her of all of them as well as her crossword puzzles. So sad.


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

My father didn't knit or crochet, but he was a woodworker & could make all sorts of things. He made me a saddle stand following directions I found in a horse magazine. Of course, once he developed dementia, his power tools were dangerous to him. I don't know for sure if he lost interest or realized the danger.


----------



## SandyLulay (Jul 31, 2016)

No


----------



## Rose4950 (Sep 27, 2012)

Yes


----------



## Carla584167 (Dec 15, 2014)

I worked with hundreds of Alz. patients and none of them had a past history of any type of needle work according to the familiy members I spoke to. However, some of my patients who had dementia did have a past history of needle work.


----------



## Carla584167 (Dec 15, 2014)

Why don't your sister simply ask the family members of those who suffer from Alz. Or contact the Alz. Association and ask them to do a survey?


----------



## Charann102 (Apr 26, 2014)

No.


----------



## Nancy F (Nov 13, 2016)

No.


----------



## joker2 (Jan 25, 2017)

yes


----------



## amishtulip (Dec 19, 2013)

No


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Yes. Even when Rose approached 100 and was well into dementia, her daughter gave her a hook and yarn. Rose made as if to crochet. It relaxed and calmed her.

Rose died at 105.


----------



## Paintpuddle (Jun 25, 2014)

My Mom has suffered dementia from a problem she had when she received anesthesia for a hip replacement. While she hasn't forgotten the knowledge of how to knit, her knitting isnt as nice as it used to be, an she gets frustrated with simple stitches. I have continued to encourage her to practice her knitting as it is not only physical exercise for her hands, it also engages her mind and I find that she will stay alert longer than when she is just sitting and watching TV.


----------



## tortie (Dec 23, 2016)

No.????


----------



## jrr29485 (Sep 6, 2015)

Yes. I was a caregiver for a lady who had dementia/Alzheimer's and I had her show me how to crochet. She could show me for about 10 minutes and then handed it over to me to try!


----------



## tan8687 (Nov 8, 2016)

No


----------



## grannybird4 (Feb 1, 2015)

No


----------



## Cazziesgran (Mar 4, 2013)

No


----------



## Melgold (Mar 31, 2016)

No


----------



## Moster (Jun 20, 2014)

No.


----------



## tobo11 (Apr 1, 2017)

No


----------



## gerri5452 (Jan 12, 2017)

No.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

No


----------



## stitcheswarden10 (Jul 24, 2014)

no


----------



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

I was under the impression that doing needlework, knitting etc was good for the brain!


----------



## nanbobs (Jun 29, 2017)

No, but I am 81, and have returned to knitting as a preventative. I challenge myself daily to learn a new stitch or technique. I would love to follow her research.


----------



## jankula (Jun 1, 2011)

I don't know of any needle crafters who have any brain problems. My husband has some of those problems and can't hear without his hearing aids, he hears things in his head and thinks it's for real. I offered to teach him how to knit but he doesn't want to learn. So I just let it go and try to deal with it.


----------



## wyoknits (May 23, 2017)

Yes


----------



## mahalo (Jun 25, 2013)

My Aunt, who passed away at 105, stopped all needle work and knitting in her mid 90's. She was never good at following directions, but was an excellent embroiderer into her 80's. Her piece work went from complicated to very simple starting in her 80's. The dementia started in her late 80's.


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

Jeannne said:


> My daughter, who is in the health field, is collecting anecdotal evidence about brain use and brain diseases in persons who engage in activities such as knitting, crocheting, and / or any other kind of needlework requiring concentration and the mental activity of reading patterns.
> 
> Do you know of someone with dementia or Alzheimer's who has done (extensive) needlework in the past? If you don't, please reply "no". If you do, reply "yes". No need to go into details - unless you wish to enlarge upon a related experience.
> 
> ...


Yes.


----------



## 777cam (Oct 28, 2013)

Yes, my grandmother had dementia. She did crochet, knitting, and tatting.


----------



## jasknits (Mar 3, 2015)

No


----------



## barbaralbb2119 (Sep 18, 2015)

Yes, my Mom was a craftswoman all her life..... sewing, Tole painting, basket weaving, weaving, spinning, & knitting. She kept knitting into her 80's but around 85 could no longer manage the hand motions. Shortly after, her Dr diagnosed her with dementia.


----------



## lucygirl (Apr 29, 2017)

No, have no one I know


----------



## MsHeirloom (Mar 18, 2011)

My mother, but she had a stroke in her late 40s.


----------



## scrapbookbabs (Nov 24, 2014)

No


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

dawnmc1 said:


> I was under the impression that doing needlework, knitting etc was good for the brain!


It is. The intricate work creates new neuron paths in the brain, new pathways. Helpful when old pathways clog or no longer work.


----------



## Igor'sJoy (Apr 5, 2017)

Yes, my Grandmother was an avid crocheter, and she was diagnosed with Alzheimer's disease.


----------



## chantilly65 (Apr 6, 2014)

Yes, my sister who is 71. She also has bi-polar. She used to knit. I still have the scarf that she was knitting before she went into a home for dementia.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

No


----------



## Porkypine0727 (Dec 6, 2016)

Yes, yes, and no. ( three different people )


----------



## willibaquilter (Oct 15, 2012)

I have done needlework since very young. I was diagnosed with Parkinson's 3 years ago. I have noticed that I have difficulty with patterns now. I am still knitting, sewing, and crocheting, tho. Eventually I figure it out with the help of the internet.


----------



## Catarry (Apr 10, 2012)

No


----------



## 2sam (Nov 2, 2016)

Yed


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

Yes, myself with a stroke; it allowed me to unscramble the pathways when I lost my speech centers; and my house mate used to work with the brain injured as art therapist with dementia, and brain injured.


----------



## knitbee (Mar 25, 2012)

No


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

While our needlework may not stop Dementia, it will slow it down.

It also helps to take up a new project or type of activity - it forces your brain to work, learn new things, create new neuron pathways.

Dementia patients many times are isolated, especially when put in homes. They go downward much faster.


----------



## LAREDOGIRL (Dec 29, 2016)

Depression ... Mom was too depressed to do any needlework (she and I had operated a needlework shop for many years; she taught me everything I know). Mom died 3yrs ago ... she spent HOURS daily playing electronic Solitaire.
:sm13:


----------



## Pishi (Jul 15, 2013)

No


----------



## Taffsey (Apr 5, 2012)

No.


----------



## JZBPW (Apr 29, 2017)

Yes


----------



## sngbrd (May 10, 2012)

No


----------



## momwhofan (Nov 29, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

No


----------



## meemommie (Apr 5, 2015)

My mom suffered from tiny " brain bleeds" as described by her doctor. She was an award winning artist and needlework and was amazing in many skills. She crocheted for many years designing her own more than using published patterns. She continued until the last year or so if her life but would work up something one day, beautiful exact work, and the next day pull it out because " it did not look right". It was a sad manifestation of the decline of her mental facilities. This must be an interesting look at how the brain changes and ages. Let's hope your daughter's research leads to some help for those who suffer from this most cruel illness.


----------



## MoonShai (Dec 10, 2016)

I'm confused about the hypothesis in this collection of data. Is the hypothesis that 1.Doing needlework causes dementia 2. Doing needlework delays or slows dementia or 3. Dementia and needlework occur with independent frequency in an aging population. I think it's a fascinating question and as the daughter of two parents who are dealing with significant dementia, I'm hoping like hell that #2 is the case. I think it's been established that mental activity of all sorts (reading, playing the piano, knitting Cables) has the potential to slow the progress of dementia. However, it would require a lot more information, I'm afraid, to make any sort of reliable correlation here. Otherwise it's one of those "does drinking morning coffee cause car accidents" studies, where both variables occur with such frequency that no causal correlation is possible. I'm honestly not being critical and don't mean to sound like a jerk, but as a scientist, I needed to ask the question.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Yes, a lady who had done beautifully knitted lacework for decades. people would bring her knitting needles and yarn, and she thought it was something to cuddle up to. So sad. She died abiut six year after diagnosis, but I think she had lost much of her skills some years before.


----------



## darbync (Mar 17, 2017)

No


----------



## Rooknits (Dec 11, 2016)

Within the past year I completed a needlepoint rug that a friend's mother had started. Her mother had Alzheimer's and eventually succumbed to it. The canvas was a map of the progression of the disease. She obviously had been able to do beautiful work, but it had deteriorated to such a degree that I had to rip out areas just to make the stitches go in the right direction. It was a major undertaking but I am glad I offered to do it, as the piece had great sentimental value for the family.


----------



## YarnCreations (Feb 18, 2017)

My mum is now 83 and has recently been diagnosed with Parkinson's. In the past she was a prolific crafter: counted cross stitch, sewing garments, knitting all sorts of projects, and bobbin lace. Now she just knits a little, but finds complicated bits (fancy stitch patterns, picking up stitches etc) too difficult to do - her concentration varies and she has some co-ordination issues - but she is determined to carry on for as long as she can.


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

Local nursing home had a dementia patient who could crochet only single chain - but she would do entire balls of bulky yarn. Receptionist would crochet bands to hold the loops and they sold them as cowls for fund raising.


----------



## wray (Apr 6, 2015)

My mother did crochet and sew, she did a lot of reading but when alzhimers continued she stopped. My husband's aunt had a craft room and she sewed for a living but developed agressive alzhimers and that went away.


----------



## txproudmary (Mar 29, 2011)

No


----------



## txproudmary (Mar 29, 2011)

No


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

Several years ago someone in Europe posted on KP in some detail about getting their ALZ mother to knit again - there were several posts in detail with photos. Be good information if you can find those posts.


----------



## rnjohn15 (Aug 7, 2016)

No


----------



## mitka (Jul 3, 2013)

Yes


----------



## RR-Mary (Jun 8, 2017)

no


----------



## knots and loops (Dec 13, 2013)

No.


----------



## greysmum (Mar 11, 2016)

No. Very interesting research.


----------



## Nonalehm (Nov 9, 2013)

yes


----------



## Paulaross (Feb 3, 2016)

No


----------



## 2heck (Sep 23, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## selmacan (Jan 11, 2017)

No


----------



## lyd (Sep 30, 2012)

yes, several of the residents where I work. One lady wastrying to learn crochey, but it was too hard for her.


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

no


----------



## mojac (Mar 21, 2014)

no


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

No


----------



## condogoddess (May 20, 2017)

No


----------



## Betty Gust (Feb 19, 2015)

Yes. I worked with a beautiful knitter who had early Alzheimer's.


----------



## bbk (Mar 23, 2014)

yes


----------



## Yarnnie (Jul 28, 2015)

Yes


----------



## omatoma (Nov 6, 2013)

Yes


----------



## zweigx (Jan 24, 2017)

No, but my husband who was multi-lingual, played several instruments, was active and social, ate healthfully and maintained a normal weight also suffered Alzheimer's for many years until his passing. The cause of this disease is baffling. I've read that what has been diagnosed as AD might be several different diseases and that one of them may be related to diabetes or an inability for the brain to use fats well. I hope your daughter discovers the key to finding help for those who may suffer from it.


----------



## doriso (Feb 22, 2014)

I've known three older women who had dementia and none of them were ever crafters.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

No


----------



## ugigi (Sep 8, 2015)

No


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

Yes, my mother.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

No.


----------



## Islandlady49 (Apr 5, 2017)

No.


----------



## lakewaydell (Sep 30, 2011)

No.


----------



## mlg001 (Feb 13, 2015)

No


----------



## kpuser (Feb 28, 2017)

No.


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

Yes


----------



## lakewaydell (Sep 30, 2011)

There are some studies done with Alzheimer's andknitting and other activities. It seems the more elasticity, the less likely the Alzheimer's. I just talked to someone about studies done on nuns where other variables would be consistent, like social life, etc. Those who used their brains tended not to get Alzheimer's. So teachers and nurses and crafters.


----------



## alexdoc (Feb 11, 2016)

no


----------



## Medicgirl (Sep 5, 2011)

Gaildh said:


> I think it depends on the stage. We had patients who could knit scarves small plain Afghanis, but pattern reading became impossible


I find a great number of patterns are difficult to read now... Ut-oh.

I own a care home for the elderly, have not had any men who knitted. Among the men 11 had dementia and 3 did not. I have had more sharp ladies as they aged. 6 women with severe dementias who were non-knitters. 25 sharp ladies who avidly knitted or crocheted, some who lived well into their nineties. In my family, My grandmother who died at 94, was a prolific seamstress and needlepointed- no dementia. All my great aunts knitted, quilted and sewed (6 of them) and they were sharp as a tack as well. Sadly none of my little ladies could still knit or crochet as they had too much problem with eyesight or too much pain in their hands as they aged. My great aunts all left unfinished projects. They were a blast- all of them. My mother and mother in law both were knitters and neither have dementia.

That puts me @ non-knitters with dementia at 17 and 3 non-knitters with no dementia. As for the knitters, I am at zero with dementia and 34 with out dementia. Seems like a connection. To be fair I have had two women with out dementia who did not knit but both worked as accountants. Very detailed.


----------



## Butterfly 55 (Oct 7, 2015)

No


----------



## Gurney (Feb 17, 2012)

Yes. A carer would bring her patient to our knitting group for socialising. She knitted squares, enough for one or two blankets before she died from cancer. She always asked the same questions every week but was very sweet. Being a regular member of the group was very beneficial to her, also we learned something about Alzheimer's so we benefited too.


----------



## Rev.Oz (Sep 30, 2016)

No. Sorry. Wish I could help. Rev Oz


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

No. That said my mother was a beautiful knitter. About six years ago she developed dementia but started knitting because of another lady who was in the nursing home with her. She remembered how to do everything but the knitting was off, not even like in a square. She has not gotten worse since the day she was admitted but has dropped the knitting.


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

No


----------



## PattiP65 (Nov 22, 2012)

no


----------



## pathanso (Jul 31, 2015)

No, but I would like to think that it helps. I'm getting older and I don't have any signs of dementia (I hope)--still teaching, but I'm hoping that knitting and other types of crafts will help keep my mind strong.


----------



## kanikei (Dec 20, 2011)

yes.


----------



## nagalot (Mar 9, 2011)

No


----------



## ellisretired (Apr 1, 2014)

no


----------



## JAAZ (May 18, 2011)

Yes. My mother had vascular dementia and macular degeneration and eventually was not able to retain her previous skills.


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

yes, my sister has Parkinson's for approx. 10 years now....she sews and can still follow patterns when necessary. She has sewn since high school, now in her 70's and finds the tremors are better when she is concentrating on sewing.


----------



## knittingoma (May 8, 2011)

No


----------



## Mema42 (Jan 22, 2017)

I have Parkinson's and knit and do other crafts


----------



## Olde English Babydoll (Aug 23, 2013)

No


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

Yes, my grandmother crocheted a lot but when she became diagnosed with dementia she just quit. My doctor always asks me what I'm doing. I read, knit, and work puzzles in books. He says that helps keep the mind more active. Good luck with the replies, looks like you're getting a lot.


----------



## medna (Apr 30, 2011)

No


----------



## ballerina (Feb 8, 2016)

Yes


----------



## kendknitter (Jul 3, 2016)

No.


----------



## grandmahollywood (Jul 3, 2017)

No


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

yes.

my mother was an avid knitter. she sewed, crocheted, drew and did calligraphy. she also played the violin. (not well, but that is another story.) she carved. she gardened. she was gang-busters in everything she did - a force of nature.

she had a t.i.a. in her mid-70's. from that event, she was diagnosed with vascular dementia - a term that drove her to distraction. her neurologist advised her to think of it as "a difference in how you process things" instead of thinking that it meant "crazy". for two years or so after the t.i.a., she did not do much of any project. for one thing, the brain injury was to her short-term memory and visual areas. it took her some time just to sort out the visual issues. (she saw a "little green man" peeking at her and scampering around for at least 6 months after her t.i.a.) it took a year and a half or so for her to start any kind of art or craft project. she had always preferred knitting before her injury - and she had developed mean skills at lace knitting. she disliked crochet - she found it was not as intricate/refined/whatever as knitted articles. when she started back crafting after her injury, she chose crochet! she crocheted many doilies. (she also knit one doily from a pattern, and then never knit another stitch.) eventually, she stopped crocheting. she started doing some calligraphy. i could see some differences in what she did. one of her calligraphy practice pieces turned into a poem about me. she called me the "light" to her old eyes. she illustrated that part of the practice piece with a golden sunrise. it still makes me cry to think of that piece.

the last month of mom's life, she did nothing but draw. she told me, "i don't want to do anything all day except draw!" she drew one subject: phoenixes. at her funeral, i arranged some of her artwork.

thank you for asking about brain injuries/diseases/disorders and crafting. it gave me the opportunity to share my mother with you. <3


----------



## jkskillo (Sep 6, 2017)

No


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

No


----------



## Teacher865 (Mar 3, 2013)

No


----------



## Peggan (Aug 19, 2016)

No.


----------



## mkagain (Aug 28, 2016)

No


----------



## kitkatpat (Jun 25, 2016)

No


----------



## mdecalley (Aug 14, 2016)

no - but I only know 2 with Parkinsons (1 M & 1 F) - only know 2 with Alzheimer's (2 M) - if ALS is considered a "brain syndrome" - I knew 1 woman who did frequent and beautiful floral arrangements but not needlework as far as I know


----------



## TheresaMary (Oct 30, 2016)

No


----------



## mdecalley (Aug 14, 2016)

Thank you for sharing this - I love hearing the wonderful "Memories" - brings back some memories of Aunts I hadn't thought about in a very long time.


PhoenixFire said:


> yes.
> 
> my mother was an avid knitter. she sewed, crocheted, drew and did calligraphy. she also played the violin. (not well, but that is another story.) she carved. she gardened. she was gang-busters in everything she did - a force of nature.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

No, I tried teaching husband, too far in to be able to follow.


----------



## farmlady (Apr 15, 2017)

No


----------



## MclareB (Aug 7, 2016)

No, I know no one with that dreaded disease at this time. I have heard that introducing coconut oil into the diet has improved cognitive function.


----------



## LindaBlueCat (Mar 8, 2015)

My great aunt was a ine embroideress who made amazing altar cloths and quilts but used aluminum pans for many years, severe alzheimers


----------



## Psikes25 (Nov 19, 2016)

No


----------



## KAP (Nov 23, 2014)

No


----------



## smidge1952 (Mar 4, 2013)

No


----------



## MunchkinMommy (Dec 3, 2016)

No, thankfully


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

My Aunt Cass was a crocheter and developed Alzheimers Disease. She continued to crochet and made littlthings but I don't know if or when she stopped. It seemed to me that having this ability kept her going.


----------



## Countrygal90 (May 7, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

yes.
2 people who had been excellent needle workers
both lost the ability to comprehend, decipher, and finally even recognize/acknowledge needlework that earlier would have been exclaimed over.


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

Yes...she was a very prolific and wonderfully skilled knitter who lost it completely. In fact one day I took a (prepped) box of black and white buttons to be sorted into two separate containers and she couldn't even do that.. so very sad. She lived for about 5 years after that. I sincerely hope we are all spared that.


----------



## Fran42 (Mar 19, 2012)

No


----------



## wherewasme (May 7, 2014)

No


----------



## NonzNitZen (May 9, 2015)

Yes, I have a sister-in-law that is going through some tough times now with dementia. I do know she has knit in the past and can still do this. Please send more info. Thank you


----------



## topweim (Feb 6, 2017)

No


----------



## Zlata (Feb 21, 2012)

Yes. My mom has Parkinson's and Lewy Body Dementia. She sewed, knit and crocheted beautifully until the last few years.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

I recall a woman in an Alzheimer's facility who was non-communicative but had been a gifted architect and would sit "drawing" plans in the air on her lap, holding her hand as though she had a pencil. I spoke with her life long partner who was the one who told me about her.


----------



## Silver Lining (Nov 26, 2016)

No


----------



## DeleB (Sep 15, 2013)

Yes, I live in a senior facility.The woman who started the knitting group here is no longer able to participate.


----------



## KeesieMommy (Mar 7, 2014)

Yes. Mother-in-law had dementia by age 72. She was as a talented seamstress who could sew beautiful garments and draperies, as well as re-appholster furniture. She also crocheted. She was employed as a bank teller for nearly 20 years before retiring stage 70. Within 2 years dementia began to cloud her mind. She died at age 80. 
Her mother also had dementia. Her mother crocheted as well.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Yes (2)


----------



## Mema42 (Jan 22, 2017)

I have had Parkinson's and essential tremor for over twenty years, and my tremor made it impossible to do the things I love. But several years ago I had deep brain stimulation surgery and I barely tremor at all. Last year I knit the incredible Fox Paws, and I just finished a lace scarf.


----------



## Mmeth (Nov 3, 2013)

My Mom had Parkinson's dementia. One of the first symptoms was that one day she said to me " I don't know what is wrong. I keep knitting and ripping. I don't know what is wrong ". This from a woman who used to knit without a pattern before that. She knew it was wrong but didn't know what was wrong!!


----------



## hollypao (Mar 24, 2017)

Yes


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

No.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Not replying with a yes or no, but pointing you to a site which I think would be of enormous help to her research. 
www.stitchlinks.com. There are number of books/articles on brain health and how knitting especially is beneficial. If you contact Betsan Corkill, who set up the site and has written several books/articles, I know she would be very happy to help. She now lectures all over the world on the subject of 'knitting as therapy' for a number of conditions.


----------



## galbiez (Jun 20, 2017)

not that I can think of....


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

No


----------



## careyberry (Jun 11, 2012)

no


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

No


----------



## Feigy (Apr 26, 2014)

No


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

No.


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

I just remembered a woman who lived across the street with dementia. I would go over and sit with her to give her daughter time to run errands etc. She forgot who her granddaughter was but remembered how to handpiece quilts. She had me cut triangles and she taught me to do the basic piecing. She remembered how to sew, up to the end!


----------



## Janec41 (Feb 8, 2011)

Yes, my mother-in-law who died at the age of 95, but was perfectly lucid and competent until she was about 91. I am 76 and find that my once virtually photographic memory is less "photographic" than it used to be. However, I still knit, crochet, sew (both mending and re-fitting clothes), use the computer for research, pattern searches, news, etc. However, I was a computer programmer and instructor before I retired so that may account for my comfort level with computers. All I can say is "just keep on keeping on" whatever you like to do.


----------



## dhendrix (Jul 26, 2011)

No


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Mema42 said:


> I have had Parkinson's and essential tremor for over twenty years, and my tremor made it impossible to do the things I love. But several years ago I had deep brain stimulation surgery and I barely tremor at all. Last year I knit the incredible Fox Paws, and I just finished a lace scarf.


Oh, that's wonderful!! What a pleasant experience to hear good news like yours!


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Yes. My mom knitted for years and even after going into a rest home she still knitted dishcloths for whoever wanted them. She eventually had dementia and I tried and tried to keep her knitting as she still wanted to, but she just couldn't do it. 
So sad.


----------



## CrochetSue (Oct 27, 2016)

Yes


----------



## sonquilt (Nov 23, 2014)

Yes


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

No


----------



## Jeannne (Jan 25, 2013)

spinninggill said:


> Not replying with a yes or no, but pointing you to a site which I think would be of enormous help to her research.
> www.stitchlinks.com. There are number of books/articles on brain health and how knitting especially is beneficial. If you contact Betsan Corkill, who set up the site and has written several books/articles, I know she would be very happy to help. She now lectures all over the world on the subject of 'knitting as therapy' for a number of conditions.


Thank-you for this information! There are many of us here who will be interested in exploring this site!


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

No


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

I belong to a Facebook group "Mother and Son's Journey with Dementia". There are hundreds of people who belong who are caretakers of family members with dementia and also people who work in the field. She may be interested in joining that group for her studies.


----------



## Jeannne (Jan 25, 2013)

Thank-you so much to all of you who have taken time to reply. Daughter's focus in on Parkinson's and it has been interesting to read those specific comments, as well as the memories that have been shared of dear family members and friends who have been afflicted with the devastation of brain disease.

in case you missed it, Spinninggill posted this link for those of you who are interested to learn more about research in this area: stitchlinks.com


----------



## Jeannne (Jan 25, 2013)

DebHow78 said:


> I belong to a Facebook group "Mother and Son's Journey with Dementia". There are hundreds of people who belong who are caretakers of family members with dementia and also people who work in the field. She may be interested in joining that group for her studies.


Thank-you! Will pass it on!


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

no


----------



## wilburanne (Mar 15, 2017)

I experienced a disturbing event during and after chemotherapy. I found I could no longer do detailed, color work Christmas stockings. I was totally unable to comprehend any patterns even though I had written them myself and used them for years. Thanks to my local yarn shop I was able to take color work pattern classes. After at least six months the light bulb came back on. I can't imagine not being able to retrieve such abilities. I was devastated at the time.


----------



## RevDi (Jul 8, 2016)

No


----------



## toenails (Sep 12, 2015)

no


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

No


----------



## phc (May 27, 2017)

no


----------



## Bernadette F (Oct 21, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## nanna caz (Jul 25, 2016)

Yes. My aunt & my mum ( although she hasn't be diagnosed yet but very forgetful now).


----------



## Spreuss (Dec 30, 2014)

No


----------



## pjflan55 (Mar 12, 2011)

Yes, myself.


----------



## xoxokc (Jul 31, 2014)

No.


----------



## Laujob (Sep 5, 2014)

My mother knit and crocheted all her life. She never sat down to rest without some handwork. In Her 70's, she learned to do wool embroidery in addition to all her other skills. However, in her late 70's she attempted a crocheted aran-style afghan, the pattern was difficult for her and she asked for my help (this was the woman who taught me all I knew!). She did complete the afghan, but didn't start any other projects. As she was having medical treatments and some mental difficulties, my sister placed her in a nursing home. On one of my visits to her, she requested some yarn and a crochet needle. When I brought these items to her, she was delighted, but then, she didn't know how to hold them. I endeavored to help her and started a chain for her. She was very disappointed, but then lost interest, Couldn't make the connection with her muscles to her brain.


----------



## Clackit (Jun 25, 2017)

yes, my aunt was an excellent seamstress, however, long before she was diagnosed, it was apparent that sewing was confusing to her and she was no longer interested. May God bless your daughter's project.


----------



## myrtle mccarty (Apr 19, 2011)

No


----------



## peggywolff408 (Mar 27, 2014)

No


----------



## donnag1 (Mar 10, 2017)

No


----------



## Thea17did (Mar 23, 2017)

No


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

No I really don't.


----------



## lindaubry (Jan 1, 2017)

Yes, my Mom and her twin both


----------



## lindaubry (Jan 1, 2017)

Yes, my Mom and her twin both


----------



## 007lager (Aug 31, 2013)

Yes


----------



## mizdiz (Aug 18, 2017)

No


----------



## josugar (Apr 29, 2013)

Yes, my mom had Alzheimer's. She crocheted for a couple of years, but eventually her rectangles were losing stitches. But when she went to an Alzheimer's daycare and they had art, you could see her crocheting in the pictures she drew by repetitious "waves".


----------



## marysudie (Sep 10, 2016)

No, my father would rip sewing errors (seams) out for my mother for a long time after he got Parkinson's. He had the patience to spend getting knots of yarn or jewelry chains for her for quite a while, too. I do not know how it did it with bifocals and even trifocals and the twisting he had of his neck and the shaking of his hands. He and my mother would do the crossword puzzle together - either one would start and the other try to finish, vice versa, or mom would read and write and they both would solve. These are nasty diseases.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Yes, mother had her whole life knit, crochet, hand embroidered and sewed. As her dementia progressed in her 80's, she lost her ability to do things 'right' though in her mind she was doing a magnificent job. Towards the end she was unable to coordinate her hands to hold needle/hook and yarn but her mood brightened when I brought my knitting when visiting her. She also loved to hold hand knit facecloths, she would pull on them, fold them and do motions as if she was knitting...this was all in spite of being unable to sit, stand, speak or feed herself. The last year was spent lying in a recliner wheelchair. She was 96 when she passed away this past April.


----------



## amundson (Feb 1, 2013)

Yes. My older sister was diagnosed w/Parkinson's several years ago. Was a beautiful knitter and seamstress. The Drs told her she probably had it for several years before being diagnosed but she got a lot of exercise so it did not show up. But she took no medicines until after the diagnosis and she was never sick so she did not "need" to go to the dr. She still tries to knit but has trouble. She will be 78 next month. I firmly believe she came down with P because of the benzine spill we had outside our town about 35 years ago. Many of us left town. The people in the area where she lived were advised to stay inside.


----------



## PARANDALL (Nov 16, 2011)

no


----------



## jm022643 (Jul 6, 2016)

No, I don't.


----------



## kucunest (Aug 2, 2017)

No


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

No


----------



## crochetknit Deb (Sep 18, 2012)

No.
What's with Parkinson's?


----------



## nanna caz (Jul 25, 2016)

crochetknit Deb said:


> No.
> What's with Parkinson's?


Don't they get a kind of dementia with Parkinson's?


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

No


----------



## Mema42 (Jan 22, 2017)

A very small percentage of Parkinson's patients develop dementia. We have tremors, mobility issues, sometimes swallowing problems. It's a very complex disease and manifests differently in each person.


----------



## Dottie Kon (Mar 29, 2012)

Yes. My mom (94 1/2) did tatting, crocheting, knitting, needlepoint, crewel, one cross stitch picture, and painted many beautiful pictures (oils). She did a major amount of quilting....pieced by machine but hand quilted. She made a quilt for every grandchild's wedding (5) plus numerous others and wall hangings, etc. She and dad even tumbled rocks to make into jewelry but the machine did most of the work except for attaching the findings. I believe she did some of every handicraft out there, including metal etching, basket weaving, chair caning, ceramics, porcelain dolls, drawing, calligraphy and making up cartoons. She taught herself to play the organ after seeing me play the piano and copying my lessons. Toward the end (before she went to assisted living) she crocheted baby blankets for something to do while watching TV. When we cleaned her house out to sell she had 85 baby blankets. I guess she paid no attention to the huge mound piled on the card table and in bags on the floor all around it. Now she still does word searches, parts of crossword puzzles and plays Bingo twice a week. She tells me to say hi to my husband (by name) but if you ask her what she had for lunch she just shrugs her shoulders. Sad to see when I know how vibrant she was when we were kids, even getting out in the field and playing softball with us.


----------



## ljknits (May 22, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## Dottie Kon (Mar 29, 2012)

PhoenixFire said:


> yes.
> 
> my mother was an avid knitter. she sewed, crocheted, drew and did calligraphy. she also played the violin. (not well, but that is another story.) she carved. she gardened. she was gang-busters in everything she did - a force of nature.
> 
> ...


Interesting. My mother-in-law had a t.i.a. and she often saw a black cat scampering across the carpet. Then she would say, "I know, I'm seeing things aren't I"? 
She firmly believed that she was back at work and couldn't go home until she finished the job and her machine was down and she didn't know when they would fix it".


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

No


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

No.


----------



## highlandgran (Oct 22, 2012)

No


----------



## crochetknit Deb (Sep 18, 2012)

nanna caz said:


> Don't they get a kind of dementia with Parkinson's?


Yes, we do, as I just found out.
Now there's always something
to find about what ails me.


----------



## ArdentKnitter (Jan 15, 2017)

No.


----------



## ourhobbyhouse (Feb 12, 2015)

No


----------



## crochetknit Deb (Sep 18, 2012)

Dottie Kon said:


> Interesting. My mother-in-law had a t.i.a. and she often saw a black cat scampering across the carpet. Then she would say, "I know, I'm seeing things aren't I"?
> She firmly believed that she was back at work and couldn't go home until she finished the job and her machine was down and she didn't know when they would fix it".


I had a t.i.a. back in the early 90's. I some times see black shapes, like blobs, from time to time.


----------



## Babsj (Dec 8, 2012)

No


----------



## Just Hats (May 15, 2016)

Dottie Kon said:


> Yes. My mom (94 1/2) did tatting, crocheting, knitting, needlepoint, crewel, one cross stitch picture, and painted many beautiful pictures (oils). She did a major amount of quilting....pieced by machine but hand quilted. She made a quilt for every grandchild's wedding (5) plus numerous others and wall hangings, etc. She and dad even tumbled rocks to make into jewelry but the machine did most of the work except for attaching the findings. I believe she did some of every handicraft out there, including metal etching, basket weaving, chair caning, ceramics, porcelain dolls, drawing, calligraphy and making up cartoons. She taught herself to play the organ after seeing me play the piano and copying my lessons. Toward the end (before she went to assisted living) she crocheted baby blankets for something to do while watching TV. When we cleaned her house out to sell she had 85 baby blankets. I guess she paid no attention to the huge mound piled on the card table and in bags on the floor all around it. Now she still does word searches, parts of crossword puzzles and plays Bingo twice a week. She tells me to say hi to my husband (by name) but if you ask her what she had for lunch she just shrugs her shoulders. Sad to see when I know how vibrant she was when we were kids, even getting out in the field and playing softball with us.


85 baby blankets, that's impressive, lot of work there.


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

My MIL had dementia for at least ten (10) years before she died. She had crocheted a lot. She also sewed and did the plastic canvas thing. But once the dementia took over, she did not do any of it. When she was first in the nursing home I was worried that she had nothing to do and took her the yarn and crochet hooks to make an afghan. She had made many of them without a pattern. She showed no interest whatsoever in any sort of needle work then. 

My mother lived to be 96 with no sign of dementia at all. She did a fair amount of crocheted edging for sheets and pillowcases. She sewed a lot, but her real love was painting until she learned pottery. Then she threw herself into pottery with wheel, kiln and all that. My Daddy had parkinsons. He was diagnosed when he was about 42 and died when he was 66 years old. The only hand work he ever did was to make my first baby dress. He did it all by hand, every stitch, even embroidered flowers on it. I still have it. 

I do not know what sort of study your daughter contemplates doing. Is it whether needlework has anything to do with preventing dementia? My maternal grandmother and one of my great aunts both knitted and crocheted. We all got sweaters for Christmas and birthdays. Neither of them had dementia Daddy got one of those things that goes over your head with a hole for eyes and mouth. I still have one of the sweaters that was knitted for Daddy. I do not know what to do with it. It has to be 60+ years old. 

I hope this helps. MN


----------



## Mmeth (Nov 3, 2013)

Dementia is a result of at least 5 different diagnoses: altzheimers, multiple TIAs, Parkinson's, pressure on the brain ( as a result of hydrocephalus), and multiple concussions.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Just Hats said:


> 85 baby blankets, that's impressive, lot of work there.


A lot of very lucky babies!

What a legacy.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

No.


----------



## Violet Rose (Apr 25, 2017)

Yes. My mother made our clothes for years. Crocheted for years and did some needlework. Died of dementia after 7 years with the disease. She was 82. Of interest is that her mother and grandmother both died at 82 or 83 and neither had dementia/alzheimers. One of her mother's sisters had dementia.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

My mum had vascular dementia and lost her ability to knit.


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

Yes. I knew my mother's mind was going when she hadn't sewn anything in 6 months (between my cross-country visits). She was a fine quilter, but as dementia set in, she just left all her quilting stuff where it was the last time she used it. She leafs through quilt magazines still, but she hasn't sewn anything for 3 or 4 years now.


----------



## kiwi girl (Jun 19, 2012)

No


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

My mother exhibited dementia at about 64 or 65 years old. This began about a year after my Dad died at age 63. 

Mother said I was not there during Dad's illness with cancer. I reminded her how I drove an hour each way, each week with an infant and an almost 2 years old to be with them.

She was able to have lunch with her friends, or I would take her to where she needed to go, as she didn't drive. Mostly we stayed at the house with Dad, as I knew he was dying. 

A year after his death she said I was never there, also that I never saw her after he died. Again, every week we were there. Some day days I would drive her from 15 to 20 places she needed to go, at times going back to this place or that because she had forgotten things.

Mom died just short of 92. It was a very long death. The last 4-1/2 years I drove 120 miles weekly to sit with mother, feeding her breakfast and lunch, holding her hands, stroking her arms to comfort her.


This touch is important to them, although at times they do not wish for it. The touch gives them grounding to the world, which they feel detached from due to the dementia. 

They are here, but not here. More confusion for them.


----------



## annsull (Oct 15, 2012)

No


----------



## crochetknit Deb (Sep 18, 2012)

Teddy bear said:


> My mother exhibited dementia at about 64 or 65 years old. This began about a year after my Dad died at age 63.
> 
> Mother said I was not there during Dad's illness with cancer. I reminded her how I drove an hour each way, each week with an infant and an almost 2 years old to be with them.
> 
> ...


I feel for you. My Mum had at least 3 brain tumours, plus others thruout her body. We got her to the hospital in July, by Sept, she was gone.
She died at our home, DH and mine. Thank the Creator for Hospice.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

crochetknit Deb said:


> I feel for you. My Mum had at least 3 brain tumours, plus others thruout her body. We got her to the hospital in July, by Sept, she was gone.
> She died at our home, DH and mine. Thank the Creator for Hospice.


So sorry for your loss. Short time or long time, or no time at all - there is no perfect time, except in His time.

Hospice is good, if you have a pro life Doctor overseeing it.

Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## crochetknit Deb (Sep 18, 2012)

Teddy bear said:


> So sorry for your loss. Short time or long time, or no time at all - there is no perfect time, except in His time.
> 
> Hospice is good, if you have a pro life Doctor overseeing it.
> 
> Prayers for you and your family.


Thank you.


----------



## sknick1 (Aug 1, 2016)

No


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Yes, aunt but she never did any crafts.



Jeannne said:


> My daughter, who is in the health field, is collecting anecdotal evidence about brain use and brain diseases in persons who engage in activities such as knitting, crocheting, and / or any other kind of needlework requiring concentration and the mental activity of reading patterns.
> 
> Do you know of someone with dementia or Alzheimer's who has done (extensive) needlework in the past? If you don't, please reply "no". If you do, reply "yes". No need to go into details - unless you wish to enlarge upon a related experience.
> 
> ...


----------



## ssimmi (Jan 20, 2015)

Yes


----------



## AutumnCrocus (Oct 20, 2016)

no


----------



## meenjean52 (Mar 23, 2011)

My mom died from Parkinson's. She had dementia from it. She was an excellent seamstress as well as a knitter and crocheter all her lie. Hope this helps your daughter's work.


----------

